# hii >>could you help me ?? plzz



## roberta (14 أبريل 2012)

*انا طالبة في الصف العاشر عمري 16 سنة 

بعمل في مشروع روبوت طائر ولازم انهيه بمنتصف شهر 6 ...

مجتاجة توجيه وترتيب خطوات العمل ..

بالمناسبة ... بعرف اكتب أكواد سي بلس بلس أساسية وبرمجة البك ...

وبإمكاني أدرس 14 ساعة متواصلة ^_^" ولغتي الانجليزية ممتازة ..

بلييييييييييز حدا يساعدني ستيب باي ستيب 

*​


----------



## kaykon (15 أبريل 2012)

أهلا 
والله ما شاء الله عليكى 

المهم طيب أنتى محتاجه تعرفى ايه أنتى بدأتى وفى حاجه وقفت قدامك ولا لسه مبدأتيش أساسا 

لو مبدأتيش طيب انتى ايه تخيلك عن الروبوت 
عايزه شكله يكون أزاى وعايزه تتحكمى فيه بأيه 
عايزاه يطير أزاى وأرتفاع قد أيه 
عايز تبدأى من الصفر ولا ممكن تجيبى لعبه وتعدلى فيها 

أنتى أيه بلدك لأنى مستغرب من أن المشروع ده مطلوب منك


----------



## ksmksam (16 أبريل 2012)

انشاء الله بتقدري تنجزي المشروع وانا بعرف اشتغل على تصميم الروبوت واذا محتاجه اي اشي انا جاهز
وياريت توظحي اكثر لوين وصلتي


----------



## roberta (19 أبريل 2012)

بيطير بإرتفاع 18 متر عن الارض ... وببعد عن الكمبيوتر المتحكم 80 كم على الاقل لاسلكي بصور وبنقل صوت بث حي ومباشر للكمبيوتر المتصل معاه .... رح أبعتلك التفاصيل رسالة ..
بالمناسبة انا فلسطينية لكن ساكنة في الاردن .. وهادا المشروع ما حدا طلبو مني لكن بدي أعملو مشان أشارك بمسابقة ربوتات وأثبت للعالم انو أطفال العرب بعملو أشياء كبار الغرب بيتدربو عليها .....

لا ما رح اعدل على لعبة او روبوت قديم .. رح أبدا فيه من الصفر .. وان شاء الله الجامعة اللهاشمية رح تساعدني فيه بفتح مشاغل الروبوتات


----------



## kaykon (19 أبريل 2012)

وعليكم السلام , أهلا بيكى 

فى مشكله بخصوص الأيميل أنا مش بفتح أيميلى كتير لو تدخلى على ال Facebook يبقى أحسن علشان بكون متواجد علطول

طبعا ما شاء الله عليكى وعلى أجتهادك ويارب ترفعى راس العرب كلهم فوق 

بخصوص الروبوت الى انتى طالباه ده مستحيل يعنى مينفعهش تعملى روبوت بأجنحه لازم يكون زى الطيارات بس تغيرى فى التصميم بس لكن أجنحه مش ممكنه .

وبرده المسافه 80 كم ده مستحيله لأسباب كتيير مفيش شبكه تغطى ده كله وبعدين الروبوت مينفعش تتحكمى فيه بالنت لازم يكون التحكم بروموت زى الالعاب أو جوى ستيك زى البلاى ستيشن وهبقى اشرحلك ليه مينفعش تتحكمى فيه بالنت .


----------



## ksmksam (20 أبريل 2012)

الفكره من حيث المبداء ممتازه لكن من سقف الانجاز يجب ترتيبه
مع العلم ان الروبوت باجنحه موجود لكن ظمن مناطق مغلقه (داخل قاعات مغلقه)


----------

